# Australian Hotel Association backs the need for 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Young people from all over the world spend time working in hotels, restaurants and other tourism sector jobs in Australia but could find it more difficult if major reforms to the 457 visa system are introduced, it is claimed. The 457 visa programme makes up a small but important part of the hospitality sector in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian Hotel Association backs the need for 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

